# Cisco systems - Linksys WAG54G v3 Wireless-g adsl gateway router



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey i have recently come into possession of the Cisco systems - Linksys WAG54G v3 Wireless-g adsl gateway router. I decided to press the little reset button on the back. since then i have got a red light where my internet is. i have looked into the router settings (by typing my ip into the browser) and have had no luck on how to restore my internet connection? I have tried to reset to factory default. and it still wont connect.

Also when i check status it says "Failed to authorize PPP" or something like that?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Contact the ISP to get your login info for the internet.


----------



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

I have it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

unclear reply.

you have the account and password 
or 
you have it all working now?

keep in mind you can backup the routers config to a file for just such an event.


----------



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

I've managed to fix it. talked it through with My ISp and set it up properly


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Good, that's what I was going to tell you to do anyways. :grin:


----------

